# Scratchbuilt 52' Gondola



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to Marty for the inspiration on these. This is car #1 of 3 I have to build. I have the basic side, bottom and ends cut in 1/8" sytrene sheets from Marty ( thanks!) and I've added styrene pieces all over this car.

I also added Ozark Miniatures grab irons to this model and they look superb on this after it was primered. The brownish color on it is the red oxide primer, not the final color. The final color will be close to this as Im modeling a Conrail G52M series gondola. 

I'll update this with shots after i get the decals on this one but i havent received those as of yet so it may be a bit until that gets dne

Heres a link to the prototype im working off of.
http://thecrhs.org/?q=content/cr-587245-class-g52m


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like that primer does fine. I usually use a plastic primer first , then spray can the rest. 
I air brush very little now.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice job. Looking forward to your post of the completed car.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah I hit it with a plastic primer first, then 2 thinner sorta coats of red oxide primer. I need to get the final paint for it and then im set.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres the completed and decaled car. 

I have 2 more to paint and decal yet so Ill have 3 different numbers, all lettered for Conrail.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So how did you make the spot welds on the ends?


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

on the endplate i used thin styrene sheet, lightly hit it twice side by side with a small punch....then i flipped it over and flattened them back out. Came out nice I thought...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks just fine Kevin. Where are you going to get your brake wheels from? I need about eight too.
I am bashing 6 old Big hauler flat cars, just using the under frames, into modern gons. Changing out the Arch bars for Aristo trucks.
Keep up the good work








Rod


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres a few pics from the finished gons along with a CR SD70MAC for comparisons...also a lil addition to the truck fleet in the last pic hehe.... All decals were by Modern Rails.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Kevin,* *Cars came out great looking you did a great job with them. your RR starting to shape up nicely as well and as for that sd-70 Mac, ive seen it before HE HE HE I posted a picture of one of my 65ft mill gons below. you should try one of these next they would look great with your 52 footer...







*


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. A larger mill gon is definitely something i want to do at one point. I have some of the Aristo drop ends I might hack apart and glue together again to make a long gon such as this or I may make one entirely from scratch. Not sure as of yet. I have like 6 roads of the 52's i want to make yet so who knows!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Look nice Kevin, I remember when i visit at Marty 2007. He teach me about HO Scale into 1:29 scale! So at home i build 5 railgon gondola cars of sytrene plastic. 3 Railgon and 2 Ex-railgon.





































Ex-Railgon very rusty, old paint get beat-up from the weathered


















Another Ex-Railgon.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Those railgons came up really well, and they look great in the consist.


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great Job. Those look really good


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Very sweet. Do we have a repository of drawings for these, the rail gons, the bethgons etc.? I need to get some more modern cars built.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job!


----------

